# Lowe Big John 1648 Trailer piece of [email protected]#$



## toothpick (May 15, 2011)

I recently bought the 1984 Lowe Big John 1648 for a project. Everything looked good and when I finally got it home where I could work on it, I got under the trailer for the first time. I thought something looked odd when I was staring at a piece of 2X4 with a nail in it bridging the gap between the end of the port side leaf spring and the spring hanger. The leaf spring was broken off about 4 inches from the hanger, so the bozo used a piece of 2X4 with a nail in it. I was already prepared to replace some parts on the trailer which were obviously rusty, the tongue dolly and the winch. I pulled the hubs and found that the rear seals were gone. The hubs looked a little questionable, so I bought two new hubs with bearings and replaced them. The starboard spindle wouldn't accommodate the hub far enough with the retainer washer to get the cottor pin in, so I put the pin in without the washer and installed pressurized grease caps. I couldn't find a 32" leaf spring to replace the broken one, so I bought a new axle with hubs and brought it home, only to find the spring hangers were out of place. That was the last straw, I have now decided to purchase a new or at least much better trailer. My first effort with an advertiser in Huntsville resulted in him promising to post photos and meet me if interested. I was interested, but he didn't post the photos and didn't call back. I am beginning to think I am "snake bit"! Anyone have any suggestions? Here are some photos of the block of wood.


----------



## swcr (May 15, 2011)

You can get 32" radius end slipper springs here.

https://www.trailerpartsdepot.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=2419&eq=&Tp=


----------



## toothpick (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the web site. I ordered the spring and bookmarked the site for future use.


----------



## swcr (May 15, 2011)

No problem, I need to order a couple of those as well.


----------

